# How can I go into creating this kind of prep list/order list (it question)



## toufas (May 28, 2016)

So I work in a restaurant that the menu is changing quite a lot almost every day. 

Right now we will just write what we need to prep for the next day. It's obvious that this doesn't work all the time. 
How can I make something in excel that will have a database of our dishes and it will generate a prep list to be printed for the next day (and orderlists) according to the menu that will be on the next day?

Is anyone in a similar situation menu wise?how do you tackle this?


----------



## mc2442 (May 28, 2016)

I think you have a couple different levels of your question. Excel is easy to manipulate, a database probably is not necessary here. I would imagine you just need to set up what is required per dish (possible waste % as well) with inputs on how many orders per dish. I could help you set up a framework if you would like.


----------



## toufas (May 28, 2016)

All I would need is a dish database, a way to select the dishes for the next day, then it would create the prep list for every item, then it would add the par level for each dish in an order list.
For example: scallops red nam jim: prep scallops, prep red nam, order scallops, order things for red nam. But then if 2 dishes have similar ingridients it would add to the order list of how much i would need at least to have for the next day.


----------



## strumke (May 28, 2016)

There are 1,000 different ways to do it in excel, but I'm happy to help if you want. Shoot me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## dizzle (Jun 5, 2016)

I have been using evernote for similar applications with good results


----------



## toufas (Jun 5, 2016)

How do you do something similar with evernote?


----------

